
Technology Myths and Urban Legends - webignition
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/technology-myths/
======
LyndsySimon
> One Chinese participant had heard from a friend that, for the same product,
> Taobao charged iPhone users more than it charged Android users.

Interesting. I recall reading that some online flight booking site did this
for Mac users a few years ago, along with raising prices if you search for
flights and then come back a few days later. I always make a point to use a
VPN and spoof my browser ID when I book travel just in case.

ETA: Ah, as I continue to read I see the article references this as well. No
idea if it's true, but I'll continue my behavior. I suspect that people _do_
see prices change, but that those changes are based on other variables.

